# Mulberry youth Pheasant hunt results



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Good turn out with the local news there, my boy got his first [email protected]


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I like it, Looks like the youngsters were getting taught on how to clean them too. That had to be a great atmospere for them. I noticed everyone was minding the muzzles of there guns, That's great to see!


----------



## deadeye (Jan 14, 2006)

Bozz , that was a great day in the field with you and little bozz , i was gladd to be apart of his first pheasant hunt , hey this weekend do u want to go to dark county for another hunt , 20 birds on me ????????? little bos also


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Great pics!!!! Looks like fun!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

deadeye said:


> Bozz , that was a great day in the field with you and little bozz , i was gladd to be apart of his first pheasant hunt , hey this weekend do u want to go to dark county for another hunt , 20 birds on me ????????? little bos also


Yeah the kids were safe with the muzzles up. hey is that you Rodney ?, wow I did not know you were on, we would love to go and what a blessing , we are in. Lets talk !!!! Thanks buddy we had such a good time too, Lucas said Little Rod (Jared as in mini you) is really fun to hunt with, the video came out good too !!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bozz,

That looks like an awesome event for the kids and a great way to introduce them to the sport! Thanks for doing your part to keep the sport alive. It is really great to see so many youngsters getting that opportunity. I also noticed that all of the kids were doing a very good job of controlling their guns which is no easy feat for kids in a crowded area like that. I am sure they were not loaded but it is great to see the attention being paid to the weapons as it they were loaded.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks again and my buddy Deadeye made it availible to us, the guides were great, food was yummy (we roasted hotdogs over an open fire and had home-made pies to boot) and we had a raffle where everybody was a winner. We also had a little gun care and safe hunt instruction before hand. It was special to be a part of the first one done like this. Hope there are many more.


----------

